# Boss Kills Zul'Aman



## Maeldron (14. November 2007)

Wird Zul'Aman auch in die Bosskills aufgenommen?
Oder ab wann ist es geplant?

Gruß


----------



## Crowley (14. November 2007)

Eine entsprechende BLASCProfiler-Version geht heute abend noch raus.


----------



## Crowley (14. November 2007)

So, das Update ist jetzt verfügbar. Gute Jagd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CreaTeX (14. November 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> So, das Update ist jetzt verfügbar. Gute Jagd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wieder super Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir wird unter Boss-Kills (im Buffed-Profil) aber noch net "Zul´Aman" angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr das vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Bis ich in Zul´Aman bin, dauerts eh noch ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß CreaTeX


----------



## Wuttmeister (17. November 2007)

Frage, wir haben jetzt den ersten Boss down... 
ich hab die aktuellste Version vom Blasc drauf, der Bosskill kam als erfasst ingame als Meldung, 
meine Char Daten wurden nach dem ausloggen und beenden von WoW übertragen... ich habe 10 Minuten gewartet und nichts ist passiert... 

Wann kommen die Daten ? 

Gruss

Wutt


----------



## CreaTeX (19. November 2007)

Thx, dass die Boss-Kills von Zul´Aman inzwischen eingefügt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder super Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Wuttmeister.. sowas kann etwas länger dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sofern bei dir alles funktioniert hat, sollte es innerhalb einer Stunde im Profil zu sehn sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal kann sowas auch länger dauern. Aber hauptsache der Kill wieder aufgeführt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß CreaTeX


----------



## Eliah (19. November 2007)

CreaTeX schrieb:


> Thx, dass die Boss-Kills von Zul´Aman inzwischen eingefügt worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hallo,

wir haben am Samstag die ersten beiden Bosse gelegt, der Client hat es aber nicht vermerkt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit etwas zu tun das es zuverlässiger funktioniert? Eine Cache leeren oder sowas? Ich habe den Client auf dem aktuellesten Stand, andere Dinge werden acuh korrekt aktualisiert.

Grüße,
Eliah


Edith sagt:
hmmm also der Leerhäscher hat es gestern laut Blasc auch überlegt, genau wie Omor der Narbenlose auf heroisch. Also scheint nicht alles aktualisiert zu werden. Es gab damals die Möglichkeit manuell einen Abgleich anzustoßen.. hat die aktuelle Version dieses Feature nicht mehr?


----------



## Savassi (20. November 2007)

> Manchmal kann sowas auch länger dauern. Aber hauptsache der Kill wieder aufgeführt oder?



Wie lange kann denn sowas dauern ? - Habe vor einigen Wochen das buffed addon installiert und achte sehr genau darauf, ob ingame die Erfassungen kommen (sie kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - ...bis heute fehlen mir aber schon einige Kills trotz Ingame-Meldung (heroic Instanz [-1], Karazhan [-2]) und andere wurden doppelt berechnet (heroic Instanz [+1])

Der letzte Kill der fehlt ist vor 11h gewesen, der älteste auf den ich noch immer warte, war vor 2 Wochen

Die Statistik finde ich zwar hervorragend, aber auch nur dann, wenn diese auch funktioniert, langsam kommen mir da jedoch Zweifel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...an was könnte es liegen ?

Grüße

Savassi


----------



## Xmasman (20. November 2007)

hmm irgendwie funzt das mit den zulAman kills nit.
war mi & do drin und am freitag letzte mal übertragen da wurde nix übermittelt.


----------



## Glandrim (20. November 2007)

Ich war am Donnerstag nach dem Patch bei Magtheridon (nicht aufgeführter Bosskill dieser war übrigens zusammen mit meinem Gruul Firstkill der im Profil steht) und am Sonntag (Vorgestern) in ZA erste 2 Bosse down (nicht in meinem Profil)

Was kann/sollte man selber tun, was könnt ihr tun, damit diese Kills evtl doch ins Profil kommen ?


----------



## Eliah (22. November 2007)

Gestern drei ZA Kills und keiner steht drin. Der neue Umhang auch nicht, dabei habe ich gestern extra nochmal von Hand auf "Charakterdaten übertragen" geklickt. Allerdings kam die Meldung "Es gibt nichts zu übertragen" oder so...

Die Bosskills wurden laut Blasc-Client erfasst... das ist echt mal ärgerlich mittlerweile.


----------



## KuZZo (23. November 2007)

kann ich bestätigen, bisher 3x in ZA gewesen; 3x 1. boss, 3x 2. Boss, 1x 3. Boss ... counts: 0

kann aber auch mit meiner Theorie hier:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...id=221498&#

zusammenhängen!


----------

